# basics ignored



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Solo offshore not a good idea, solo offshore in big swells not attaching yourself to your yak defiantly not a good idea.

Smigel


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Be out in but3m swells is stupid


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

ajbigfish said:


> Be out in but3m swells is stupid


 mate that depends can be great fun if there well spaced & come at regular intervals but here a flag is very useful (now you see me now you don't).

Smigel


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo! Pancho!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ajbigfish said:


> Be out in but 3m swells is stupid


"stupid" for you maybe, and obviously for this lad. However, there are some people with such a high skills base that 3 metre swells is child's play.

Also, consider that SOT's are not sea kayaks, so if you don't now what is possible in sea kayaks, your judgement may be skewed. Some sea kayakers go paddling happily in far bigger swells, tackle large breaking surf repeatedly, and are not phased in very strong winds (say 30 knots). It's all a skills and knowledge based thing, and it is not acquired in a few months, nor without expert instruction.

It appears this lad was not right up there. 

Thank God he is alive.


----------

